#  , :    3  (9 ) 2008.

## .

*,* *    3  (9 ) 2008*.        .

       3   

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

* 1.  *    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15* .              ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  20* .         .  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  27  (.. 25  )*       ,     (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.*            (      ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  *.* 
* 2.   :*   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15* .              ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  20* .    .          .  Ė1152016 (    17.01.2006 N 8 ( .      20.09.2007 N 83)  *  20 .     27  (.. 25  )*.       ,     (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* .           (      ).  -1152027 (    23.03.2006 N 48 ( .     19.12.2006 N 179)  *.* .  . 1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)  *  30* .       .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)  *  30* .   * 3.     :*    .  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  27  (.. 25  )*.           , *   ,         *  (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* .* 4.     :* ,     3 :
   .  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15* .             ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  20* .    .* 5.     :*          .  Ė1152016 (    17.01.2006 N 8 ( .      20.09.2007 N 83)  *  20 .    27  (.. 25  )*.   .       , *   ,         *  (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* * 6.     :* 
,     5 :
   .  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15* .              ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  20* .    
* 7.     :*      . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)  *  20* .       , *   ,         *  (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  *.* 
,                  15 .       .        ( 1. .227   .244  ).       ,     .


* 8.     :* ,     7 :
   .  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111 ..  21.08.2007 N 192) - *  15* .              ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)  *  20* .             ,    .  -1151050 (    09.02.2007 N 13)  *  20* . 

  ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  . -1151085. *  20* . 

 -   .  ,         ,    .   , ..     15 .,       .   ,    .

----------


## De La Katrin

,       ,

----------


## Madlena

, ,           4-  -1151058?

----------


## De La Katrin

> , ,           4-  -1151058?


,  ...     ...

----------


## LegO NSK

*De La Katrin*,    ?

----------


## De La Katrin

> *De La Katrin*,    ?


  ...

----------


## .

*Madlena*,   ?   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*De La Katrin*, 

         10.12.1995 N 196- "   ".
                   ( - ),      27.01.2003 N 59,     ,    ,          .
 ,      ,     ,     ,   .
 ,         (  )                    ,            .
,   #  3  20  N 164-  "   ()",             .             () .
,     ,        ,               .

    -   
 30  2008*. N*03-05-05-04/14

----------


## Madlena

:      .   : "       " ___ "". 
,     ?
 ,     ?         (  )?
 ,   , ,    ,        ?
 ?               ?

----------


## Madlena

> *Madlena*,   ?   ?


   15.

----------


## Feminka

> , ,    ,        ?


      ?

----------


## .

*Madlena*,

----------


## De La Katrin

*LegO NSK*, 

   ,     .  . .
  ,          ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*De La Katrin*,       ?   ? 23 ?

----------


## De La Katrin

> *De La Katrin*,       ?   ? 23 ?


      , .    ,  93!

----------


## Madlena

> *Madlena*,


     ?    ,       ?

----------

,     .        .  ().    ,    -.

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


?

----------


## De La Katrin

> ,     .        .  ().    ,    -.


,  ..      ,             .  :Smilie:    !

----------


## .

> ?    ,       ?


    .      .

----------


## LegO NSK

*De La Katrin*,         (.      , " "),    .

----------

*LegO NSK*,       ,    .     .

----------


## LegO NSK

**,        :Smilie:

----------


## Madlena

., !    ...  :Smilie: 
         ?

----------


## .



----------

> ,


 ,  ""  ( )  ,  "  ,      ". ,   .

----------


## Strgionv

.   .      (       )    ,        .    .      ,     .

----------

?

----------


## Fraxine

> (       )    ,        .


    , ..       .  .

----------

> ?

----------

:

1)     2008
     , ..    ,    . ?

2)  1  2    3 ?       ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## mafon

, ,   ..?

  :
       .     .
       (   )?      ?

 ,           ?
        ...

----------


## .

> , ,   ..?


    ""?      ,   -     ?   :Embarrassment: 



> (   )?      ?


        ,

----------


## Sergionv

> , ..       .  .


.      .     . (     )

----------


## Sergionv

> ?


,      "".      ( ),     .

----------


## :LaNa:

*.*          ?        ,   ? :Redface:

----------


## :LaNa:

!      ,   ,      .    - -" ,       ". :yes:

----------


## Olga376

,     3 .,      ,   ,     ,  , .  (     )?    4 ,         ?

----------


## Feminka

*Olga376*,      ,    .

----------


## .

*:LaNa:*,      .    ,    .
*Sergionv* ,   -       ,   .       ,

----------

!   ,  1      ,       ,        "".   ,  ,      ?   ?

----------


## .

9

----------


## Larik



----------

,

----------


## .

**,   2        (  ).      . 
           ,

----------

-

----------

?

----------


## .

**,  ,  ?  :Smilie:     ?        :yes:

----------

, ,  -     ,    .   ?     14.01.2008        ,     14.0.4.2008     2008 ,      ,      ,   - . ,      10 . ,    .

----------


## Ulianka

, .    ( 17.5 .)  25 ,    2.09.08 (    ),         .   ..... , ))? :Dezl: 
   ?     ?
 ,    1800 .          2,  . -   ?

      ?     ?      - ?

 !)

----------


## .

18210502000021000110




> 


     ?  ,    .       ,  .
  25   - ?

----------


## X-pert

, 

       ?   :Embarrassment: 

, , 1 . 

 ,      .              ,      ,         ( ,   .).

        -        4  (      2 ).     ( ). 

1)       3 ? 
2)       ? 

  ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 74

6%       ?

         ?

----------

> 6%       ?


   .


> ?


 .

----------


## .

*X-pert*,     ,    .       .        1        2-.          



> 6%       ?


 ,     .        .

----------

*X-pert*


> 


   2-   (  ).

----------


## Madlena

> *X-pert*   2-


       ?

----------

2-,      .       .

----------


## 74

> . .


          ?

----------

.

----------

> 18210502000021000110
> 
>      ?  ,    .       ,  .
>   25   - ?

----------


## .

**,        ,     


> ?


     ,

----------


## -

, !      15%,    .    ,  .    ?     3 ?     ???  :Wow:

----------

,    2008. 
     1.2008.   2  110  ..     1028.                9.
     .          ? 2576 - .  1288 ., ?         ?

----------


## .

> ???


   .      ,      1    ,      
**,      ,         .



> ? 2576 - .  1288 ., ?         ?


 -

----------

15%(  )      (),           ??

----------

> 


 ,       .


> 


.

----------


## Madlena

1151058    -15   :   (. 002) "   ".     ?     ,      ?

----------

> ?


    .

----------


## Madlena

..         ?   002    " 1"?

   ,  .002 "   "   ,    ?

----------


## Larik

> .


 :yes:

----------

> *.*          ?        ,   ?


!      ...   ,    -   ,      -      ...
 .     :         .  ?             .     ,            .  ?    , ?

----------


## .

> ...   ,


   -?     .



> ,            .  ?    , ?


     .   167-  .      ,   .         .   .

----------

[QUOTE=.;51770200]  -?     .

     :" 8.41.           
                -
                     ;    -         ."
      "       " ( 1      , 	     05.04.2007  204)

----------


## .

**,     ,   .   .        .

----------


## mebius

.   ,  .    ,        . ,   ( ,  ,    ...) -  0,61    (         ) - 0,88.     .

----------


## .

*mebius*,  ,    .         .

----------


## 74

346.21.3.     ? 


:
 6%
   9  360.. 6% =  21,6 ..
     9  18,4 ..  .. .  .
 6    15,3 ..

     110, 120,  140  .

   . :yes:

----------


## Fraxine

> 346.21.3.     ?


  ()   .
*74*, ,     -21,6/2=10,8 (..   18,4>50%  21,6),    15,3.
10,8-15,3=4,5  .
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> 110, 120,  140  .


.110 10 800
.120 15 300
.130 -
.140 4 500

----------

: .010 336095-    9 
                          .070 6%
                          .080 20166-   
                          .110 1902 -       2008 .
                          .120 20166-      
                          .130 -
                          .140 1902 -   .

----------

> -4,  III,  10,  14 (      )<

      200 .  ,           ( 9 )?

----------


## Feminka

> 200 .  ,           ( 9 )?


,    ,     .,   .

----------


## Ellipssis

!!!!!!
      15%
   ,  .     , , .
       ?????
 ,   ?
 :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

> ?????


  ?       ,    .. .



> ,   ?

----------


## Ellipssis

, ..   ?
,   ,   ....

----------


## Ellipssis

?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## Ellipssis

!!!!!
 , -   :Big Grin:

----------

> : .010 336095-    9 
> .070 6%
> .080 20166-  
> .110 1902 -       2008 .
> .120 20166-      
> .130 -
> .140 1902 -   .


1902      ?  3    ?
  .

----------

:Redface: 
    (  6% + ,   15%).  ,               .  ""    ,         .       :yes: .
      "",        . ,  :         ,     ,    .       :yes:

----------


## .

,   
    . ,   ,      .

----------


## mebius

> *mebius*,  ,    .         .


   .    ?

----------


## .

2

----------

,      .  140   - ,        14  -  -       . ?
  4-,   6 "        "       3 ?

----------

...   -      (  . )   2  -            /,  -        /      5 "     "  4-?

----------

...   -    , .    /         ?

----------


## .

> 14


 ,     ?   ,

----------


## .

> /     5 "     "  4-?


 



> , .    /         ?

----------

> ,     ?   ,


 - .  . ...
.,   !  :Smilie:

----------

2 :
-        
,              -       5  6   ?
-   4 "   "   ,     ( ,     )??

----------

> ,              -       5  6   ?


 .


> 4 "   "   ,     ( ,     )?


,    (  )  ,      ( ).

----------

, . !!

----------


## _Yappi_

.
     ,     4 . .        ,         9000 ,      (   ).
  .
   ,       ?         ,     ?

----------


## 78

,    ,        ?  .

----------

> ?


,  ,   .


> ,


 ?       ?    ,   2,         .

*_Yappi_*,        . , ,  ,    .

----------

, ,       ,      ,      ,         ?

----------

> ,      ,      ,


    .

----------

> ,      ,      ,        ?


.        . ?    ?     ?

----------


## .

> 9000 ,      (   ).


  ,  1460   ? -   9    :Embarrassment:

----------


## GH

:        3   ?  ..    .

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## 71

6%+,            .     , 8%,  ,  92%  .    ,     8%,      ,     ,  92%.  ,   ,          ,      9    ?.   ,     .

----------


## Feminka

> ,     8%,      ,     ,  92%.






> ,      9    ?.


?       6 ?

----------


## georgny

.
-  , ?

----------


## Pilligrim

!
    6%,  18/09/08.
       .    .
:         (   , ..    )      ?
.

----------


## .

.

----------


## Pilligrim

., !
   -          2  (   ),     ?

----------


## .

,      :Smilie:

----------


## Pilligrim

,  -   (        :Smilie: )

----------


## .

*Pilligrim*,              :Embarrassment:  -      :Smilie:

----------


## Pilligrim

,    .    . !

----------


## Pilligrim

,         .  "  "   ,   . ,      4 ))  :Embarrassment:

----------

:
     ,   ,  
      - 5000.
                                    -    (!?!)
                                    - 3000.
                ???

----------

, .
[  ,   109    .]

  ,     ,     ?    ,      109?

----------

,     [url]http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116537,  "  "  :Frown:

----------


## .

, -       ,     :Frown: 
http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1152016.htm

----------


## .

> ,     ,     ?    ,      109?


   .        .

----------


## Ms Smith

,  .   , ,        .      ?  ,           ""      ?   ....

----------


## Andrey_bz

> (  6% + ,   15%).  ,               .  ""    ,         .      .
>       "",        .


       ,        .    ,   ,        (, 1),      CD-R .
 ,        ,      ,     .
         ( ,   )?
  ,     ,       ,      .      (     ,           ),     ?

----------

*Ms Smith*,  ,         ,  .

----------

> .   167-  .      ,   .         .   .


  167- (.24,  2  6)
"           ,    20-  ,   ,     ,            .
( .    29.06.2004 N 58-) 
** **        ,       . 
6.   **         30  ,     ,  ,            . 
( .    29.06.2004 N 58-)"
  ,      :      - 3,6,9 .   - .       ,   .           ..
        2 .24  ""  ""  ,.          .
        :  1,2,3 -          .    -       .    12   .
  :  1,2,3     .   -                .       20  .   -  30 .
 ?

----------


## Ms Smith

> *Ms Smith*,  ,         ,  .


     3,4,5       ?
            ?
,   )

----------


## Madlena

,   12- .
 ,       . 1     1- .        ,      .

----------


## Larik

*Madlena*,  ,

----------


## Madlena

> ,


,  .        ,      ,          .

----------


## Madlena

:       ?    ?

----------


## Olga376

,      :yes: 
        .

----------


## komcat

*Olga376*,     -      -        ,        . , ,  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


  /  .

----------


## 75

3   6%.     30 800,  (    .  50% ) 924 .      .    2  060. (      30 800  0,  080 (   1848?       0?)

----------

.  


> 


,       010  110 .
.120 924
.130, .140 -

 1  .

----------


## .

**,      .        - .       -      ,   .   ,     ,

----------


## .

> (     ,           ),     ?


     ?    .

----------


## .

> 3,4,5       ?
>             ?
> ,   )


     .       ,  .
    3,4,5 ,   .        ,    .

----------


## 75

> .  ,       010  110 .
> .120 924
> .130, .140 -
> 
>  1  .

----------


## Ms Smith

> .       ,  .
>     3,4,5 ,   .        ,    .


 :Wink:

----------

> ,     ,       ,      .      (     ,           ),     ?


        -          .

----------

> 


  .

----------

-

----------


## Andrey_bz

.
         (   ,      "").    . 80  (  2)    03-02-071-178  12  2006 .
   (    ),   . ,       .




> .


    ?
: "   ,        3-  2008 .  3 "?

----------


## KaterinaTG

,    26 ,  ,     ,        ?

----------


## Larik



----------


## .

,  ,

----------

> ?
> : "   ,        3-  2008 .  3 "?


.

----------

,   ,   ,   .              (6  8)  ,     ?        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,   ,       ,       ,    



> (6  8)


       26.3

----------

*.*, , ,   27,  26.3  ,  :     ,,,,,,,      , .. , ?         ...   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

2 ,    3

----------


## flowerwalk

15,  18 ,     .    ,   27         -1151085?    ,     ,    ?    ,    ?    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

27 .

----------


## flowerwalk

..  -     ?

----------


## .

*flowerwalk*,       . .

----------

> **,      .        - .       -      ,   .   ,     ,


  .    .     .2     ( ),     .      ,       -      -     .     -    (   )
:     -        3  -   .

----------


## -

,  ,    ( ),  4 .  3      ,   .             ()  ?

----------

*-*,  ?

----------


## -

> *-*,  ?


         .      2. :Frown:

----------

>

----------


## -

> 


....  :Frown:      ,    -    ...

----------


## flowerwalk

> *flowerwalk*,       . .


    ? ,    - ,    .    " ".    -  ?

----------


## Feminka

*flowerwalk*,     .



> -  ?


     .

----------


## ThermiT

!
     ,    , ,     .         15%, 1 .

     :
1.	  ,      .   ,            ,        (   2.1.) ,  3-   ? (      )
2.	   ,   ?
3.	  ,       :
,           ,  015 - 019  ,        ,             ?
4.  ,      = 10?

  :
1.	 -  ? 4,5,6,7,8,9,10?
2.	 -   ,      ,        ,   ?

----------


## .

1.     ?     ?   ,   15 .       ,    .
      ,    30.09.   .
 ,   ,     . ,               0
2.      .
3. ..1
4.

----------


## ThermiT

> 1.     ?     ?   ,   15 .       ,    .
>       ,    30.09.   .
>  ,   ,     . ,               0
> 2.      .
> 3. ..1
> 4.


 ,  ...  ""   4       10?

----------


## .

10

----------

[QUOTE=.;51777415]1.     ?     ?   ,   15 .       ,    .

 -       9      15 ?

----------


## .



----------

-        15      .

----------


## .

> 14.   010 - 014                     ,     ,    ,   ,    :


  ,    15 ,     ,   .    .

----------

... ...    .    :Smilie: 
      -  -.     ?    (  )     (  1-       2-  3-)        ?       9 7   -  ?

----------


## .

> 9 7   -  ?


 ,  .     2

----------

2   ?    ? (     2        -    ,       ?)     -...            -       :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 2   ?


     . 
          .

----------


## .

!  ,        9 .
  ,    2008 ,  ,   ,   .  ,      .        .  -1151058?
4-?

!

----------


## .

> .  -1151058?


 


> 4-?

----------


## .

?

----------

-     9 ,      -    - ... - ! 
  - 4-   .       (     ).   ?

----------


## .

,  ?             10000 .,   .   ,    ,   (     /)?

----------


## .

> ?


    .   .



> - 4-   .


 



> ,  ?             10000 .,   .   ,    ,   (     /)?


       .  ,   50%       .       /?

----------

,   "   "      (    ) 
"             15  ,    .
      ."
   -  ?

----------


## Larik

....

 4- 																																												

   15  ,  																																																
 ,

----------


## .

,  ,       .        1   -

----------


## Larik

> 1   -


 :yes:

----------


## .

, 


> 06.04.2006 N 02-18/05-3253 ,   "    "    "    ".         1  2006 .


 ()

----------

4-FSS-RF-howto-2007-Q3.doc  "   ".     -  ,  .  .

----------

. 
+   3     .               .   -            +        .    .
,      - .  ( ,  ,     ..),     ?   ,    ?

----------


## Madlena

> ,  ?             10000 .,   .   ,    ,   (     /)?


* .*,   ?   ? ( 50%   )

----------


## vitakat

,   :  ,     , ..,     ,   ,    ?  .  .

----------


## .

**,    ,    ,    .     http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/4_fss.htm

----------


## .

*vitakat*,  ,      ?    ,

----------


## vitakat

!!!!      ...

----------


## 12

, , , 

+   3     .               .   -            +        .    .
,      - .  ( ,  ,     ..),     ?   ,    ?

----------

,   .        "   " -          (    (

----------

" 3.     :
    .  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    27  (.. 25  ).    
       ,    ,           (      ).  -1153003 (   19.05.2005 N 66 ( .     12.04.2006 N 64)  . ."

    27 ???     ,    -  ???  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Alex.Kh.

,  ! 
        !   !      .     .
.  6%   
1    
2      22780  /    1367/
3       1932  /        61503 /     ?         
!

----------

> 27 ?


.


> 


,   .346.21.
"       25-   ,     ."

----------

> 3       1932  /       61503 /     ?


 1932     9  2008   .
22780+61503=84283 / 
84283 * 6 % = 5057 
5057 / 2 = 2528  
1932   
1367     6 
5057 - 1932 - 1367 = 1758      9

----------

> 1932     9  2008   .
> 22780+61503=84283 / 
> 84283 * 6 % = 5057 
> 5057 / 2 = 2528  
> 1932   
> 1367     6 
> 5057 - 1932 - 1367 = 1758      9


-!!!  !!!           .    !

----------

**, 1932 -       1967 ..?  ?

----------


## 12

+   3     .               .   -            +        .    .
,      - .  ( ,  ,     ..),     ?   ,    ?

----------


## Feminka

> - .

----------

> **, 1932 -       1967 ..?  ?


   644, 644 -   
322, 322 -   

     1932 . .

    ?

----------

> 644, 644 -   
> 322, 322 -   
> 
>      1932 . .
> 
>     ?


   9 ,    6.  :Smilie: 
    9,     .

..  1/3,  -2/3,    .    ,      322 .

----------


## klon2007

!
 :



 4- 
 -1151058 
 -1152017 
:     1  2 ,       ?
   !

----------

> 9 ,    6. 
>     9,     .
> 
> ..  1/3,  -2/3,    .    ,      322 .



      4  -        :Smilie: 
     8 

4  644   4  322 .

     ... 23   ...

----------


## 4555

(15%),   ,  ,  ....... 9     , ?    -       ,          ? ,           ?

----------


## Vasena

!!!!       .          .     .   1  2008.        15,   5 .
  ,     ,           6%.    ,      4 .  
.        ,

----------


## Vasena

,

----------


## 4555

,       ?

----------


## .

*Vasena*,    -      1  2.    ,  5 .. 1 1,084, 2    .
*4555*,    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## GH

> "




   ,     -   !  2006  ,  -     :Smilie:

----------


## ***

,  4-, - /  4 ,  0 ,        3 ??

----------

9 . ,       0.

----------


## ***

:yes:

----------

-,  .   

  1 . ,     12 098,00 - .080

 2 . ,    ,      11 900,00 (    1    12 098,00) .

3 .       . 
   3   080 -   - 11 834,00. 
     120    -   (.080)   1 ,     2  (. 080)      2 . 
    1 .      2  =   120?

 .

----------

> -,  .   
> 
>   1 . ,     12 098,00 - .080
> 
>  2 . ,    ,      11 900,00 (    1    12 098,00) .
> 
> 3 .       . 
>    3   080 -   - 11 834,00. 
>      120    -   (.080)   1 ,     2  (. 080)      2 . 
> ...



 :
1 . 2008 
.080 - 12098,00
.120 - -
.140 - -

2 . 2008 
.080 - 198,00
.120 - 12098,00
.140 - 11900,00

3 . 2008  
.080 - 11834,00
.120 - 11900,00
.140 -  66,00



  ,   . .
.

----------

**,  , ..    ,    -  .
    .

----------


## Arianna

.            - 100 .

----------

*Arianna*,           .

----------


## Arianna

!
   15%
  2 .    10 000 .
 3 .      ,         .
           10000   ?

----------

> 10000   ?


 ,     ** .      ** .
  ?

----------

> ,     ** .      ** .
>   ?


     2008      2007  (  )?
          .   ?

----------

> 2008      2007  (  )?
>           .   ?


  , .    ,  . /      ,   .

----------


## Arianna

> , .    ,  . /      ,   .


 ! :Smilie:

----------

> 1902      ?  3    ?
>   .


  .   3 .  .

----------


## Lee67

2008 .   .   9 -    -  ?,      ?    !

----------

> 9 -    -  ?


.


> ?    !


  - ,    ?  ?


.227
"7.        ,    1  , ,          ,                               .       .
8.       .                ,    ,          1            ,   218  221  ."


.244
"1.    ,       ,    2  1  235  ,               ,    3  241  ,      2  6  .
2.              ,                                  ,     .      (  ,    )   .
                  ,    ,  ,    3  241  ."

----------

> **,  , ..    ,    -  .
>     .


!      :    -      .120

----------

> :    -     .120


  9 , ?       -      ( , ) 130    140.
   :
(12098+0)-(0+11900)=198
.120    .080   .

----------


## 042

,  , ,    ,     :Frown:

----------


## 042

,      ? , .      ,  -

----------


## ErWolf

6%
   2008.          .
 1      .
 3    5220.       :Smilie: 
1.       ? 
2.      ?
3.    50%         ?

----------


## wertolet

> ,      ? , .      ,  -


       ?   ?

----------

*042*,        .

----------

*ErWolf*


> .


  ,   .         (30 ),  (10 )  .


> 3    5220.


  -   ,      6%.        27.10.     .


> 3.    50%         ?


,     .

----------


## ErWolf

. 
 .          ? ..    ?
     ?    ?
5220     6%  313,2 
.   313,2 . 
    3 

010          5220
060          5220
080          313
110            0
130          313
  ? ?

----------


## wertolet

[QUOTE=ErWolf;51781432]   . 
 .          ? ..    ?
     ?    ?
QUOTE]

       - 3864   (2576- , 1288-).         (  31.12.2008),     , ...

----------


## Elenashok

, ..   ,  6%,  .     ,        1151085   1      10.07.2007  62.
           1152017																																	
"  1      17.01.2006  7 ( .     19.12.2006  176)"

   2006 ??  2007?

   .

----------


## Lee67

!
 ,  ,   ,      ,     ,     ...

----------

*Elenashok*,   62      .

----------

(-).   9    22..,   20 100 000.         3- ?      ,      26 800 000?

----------


## komcat

>

----------

> .


-.     ,      ,     ???   -    ?

----------

**, ,

----------


## sss2006

6%.      -1151058 ( ).     2  .
       ?

----------

komcat,    .

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------


## nickel-1

> 6%
>    2008.          .


   31  2008 .    -- .    . ,    ,  20-          .




> 3    5220.


     ?     ?       ?   ?




> 1.       ?


   ,  .




> 2.      ?


 ,  -- .     27 .




> 3.    50%         ?


          ,      50%.       .  ,       .

----------


## .

> 31  2008 .    -- .


 ,     " ".            .

----------


## nickel-1

> ,     " ".            .


    . , 20-  2007- , ,            .       ,        "        ".    .           (   ) --         .  .
   .   46- . - 4     .

----------


## .

*nickel-1*,    ,          .     -    -,   ,           .

----------


## Solana

,  -       ,    ?  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Solana

!

----------

.,   !



> **,   2        (  ).      . 
>            ,


 .-      01.01.08 (2-0,24)  01.04.08(2-0,18)

  ,  ,   .
 ,    ?

----------

,   , 1/5    ,  4/5    ,( ),   ,   ..
     ?

----------


## .

> ,    ?


  ,   .



> .-      01.01.08 (2-0,24)  01.04.08(2-0,18)


     ,  .  ,         .      ,       



> ?


 ,  .    ?

----------


## ARDIS

. 
      ?   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

,   .

----------


## ARDIS

> ,   .


, .

----------


## 71

> ?       6 ?


.    ,    ,   .  ,  ,      ,    ?.    3      ,    3 ?(   ).        ?

----------


## 71

.   6%,   2008. 6     .    9  ,            ..  /  ,       10000           ? ,    ?       .        ?.

----------


## .

> .


  . 


> ?

----------


## 71

. 

  ,  ,      ,    ?.   3      ,    3 ?(   ).        ?.          ,    . 3 -   ?  :Frown:

----------


## Larik

50%   .    0.

----------


## .

> .          ,    . 3 -   ?


        2 .   15%    3 .

----------


## 71

> 2 .   15%    3 .


   ,  ..  ,         .         .    ?  ?         ?

----------

, ,     2008,            ,    -    .   ,             ?

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## .

.
*71*,

----------

!

----------

!  ,  .  .  1  2         ,    .               3  4 ?      1  2 ?

----------


## .

.          3  4

----------


## hiker

-   6%,    /  ,     /

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1151001.htm

----------

1.        ,,
2.  ...        ?

----------


## -

2   (  ),      (   )?        ?

----------


## oxana007

,     :    ,  4       .   + . 
   .     , ,   . (    ,  )       .
    ?  .

----------


## 6

,  : _          ?_

:  ,      -  -  ...          ...

, ,    ( -      )      ?

----------


## .

> 1.        ,,
> 2.  ...        ?


  ,    ,     ???   ,       9   :Frown:  



> 2   (  ),      (   )?        ?


    .    , ,   .   ,     



> ,     :    ,  4       .   + . 
>    .     , ,   . (    ,  )       .


    .          



> ,  :           ?


 .    .

----------


## -

> .    , ,   .   ,


   . ,             ? 
    .

----------


## -

> .          3  4


    ?     ?

----------


## .

> ,             ?


  .        .

----------


## -

> .        .


          ?            ?

----------


## hiker

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1151001.htm


  :Frown: / ,      ?/

----------


## hiker

-       ,  :
1-  100 2    ,    
2-  110, 120,130            :Redface:

----------


## Leil@

.

: 
1)   ()    ,           6%.         ?    - .  ? 
2)   3               ,          (6%)  

.

----------


## .

*hiker*,     ,      ,   .  ,       ,      ,   ,       .

----------


## .

> ?            ?


   .     . 



> 1)   ()    ,           6%.         ?    - .  ?


 .        ,      ,     



> 2)   3               ,          (6%)


    9  .  4

----------


## .

*Llisa*,       ,

----------


## Leil@

. -  !  ,    .   :yes:

----------

, +,    30/09  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   !
   3 ? 
  ,    /,   ?

----------


## .

?    .     , ,       .

----------


## 89

!         ,  -   .   ()   ,   (15%), .....,  ,  ,    ,  ?   - ,   ..,     ,     ,   ?

----------


## .

*89*,   ,       .   .

----------


## 89

, ,   ....      ,   , !!,       ,    ,  ,    .....   - ?

----------


## .

,        :Smilie:  
    ,    ,    .

----------


## 89

-,   ,   -       . ,   ,  -      ,     .

----------

.
   1         .    .    ((
    ?

----------


## Sarov

.     .       3-    9 ?   :   ,   9- ?

----------


## Leil@

-     9 .

----------


## Sarov

*Leil@*, !     : " 9  2008 ."  " - 2008 ."?

----------


## Leil@

9  2008.

----------


## Sarov

,             ?       ?

----------


## Leil@

().
    - ,     .

----------


## Sarov

*Leil@*, ..  ,  ,    ,     - ?
,     ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leil@

/    9  -    .

----------


## Sarov

*Leil@*,      ,       " "?       ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## spyworm67

,        ,     ?
           ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------

> 


 ?  ?

----------


## spyworm67

> ?  ?


        ..

----------


## Sarov

> ().
>     - ,     .


..     ( )?

----------


## Solhan

.
          -  .     ,  "  , /  ,     ",       -   -   -49.

 - 25. 

   ,   ,       ?

----------


## .

> -  -49.


  ,  -      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Solhan

> ,  -


   ,  --,  ,    + . 

     ?
..      .

----------

*spyworm67*,

----------


## .

> ?


       ,        :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Solhan

?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## Solhan

> ,  .


..  "   ,        "?

----------


## .



----------


## Madlena

-24 ()           .     .     ...

----------


## 71

,     6%+,     ,   ,  ,       . 1  ,   ?  ? ?..  %    9 .     9     %,  %         ,       .          .     ?   ,         .   . :Frown:

----------


## spyworm67

> *spyworm67*,


   "      "...      ...   ...   - ?

----------


## .

,               :Embarrassment:

----------


## spyworm67

> ,


     ? ,   :Smilie:

----------


## .

*spyworm67*,    ?   ,

----------


## spyworm67

> *spyworm67*,    ?   ,


..        ...  :Smilie:

----------


## spyworm67

"  () "....    ?

----------


## .

> "  () "....    ?


        .

----------


## spyworm67

> .


 ,       ...   ?

----------


## .

*spyworm67*,    ?   ?

----------


## spyworm67

> *spyworm67*,    ?   ?

----------


## .

.        ,   .   ?  ,

----------


## spyworm67

> .        ,   .   ?  ,


,    ,   ...
         ?

----------


## .



----------


## spyworm67

> 


, ..  ..           :Wow:

----------


## spyworm67

?

----------

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gener

!

   :          1151058? :Wow:

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

!  15 % 1 ,  28 ,     ,   .       135 000,  /   .     ,  ,    /    ,    .     -    ?

----------


## .

> ,    /    ,    .


    ,        3 .

----------


## .

?..  :Frown:

----------


## .

* .*,    .         .

----------


## 1304

...            1  2008?

----------


## .

*1304*,       ""

----------


## 1304

.,     ,   2  ,   1 -    :Frown: 
    .....

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=193149

----------


## Ulianka

:
    . 01.09.2007 .     12,5 ..    30.09.08,     23.07.08 (  ,  ).   23.08.08        17,28 ..     03.09.08. (   ).

1)     ?!
,  .....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.     23 ?

----------


## Ulianka



----------


## .

,      ,

----------


## spyworm67

...
  :
    :   ()... (   )...          ?
 ..."        N "... ..   -  ?  ,  ?

----------


## .

,

----------

, (..  )         ?       ,  20   ...

----------


## .



----------


## 1304

.,   !

----------

> 


  2- ?   ?

----------

> 2- ?


   ?  ,     .

----------

.         ?

----------


## .

**,  ,    ?      .

----------


## -

*.*   !      .    . ,

----------


## spyworm67

,   ... : 
" ,    ,     "...      ...
     6%...    - ...

----------


## .

*spyworm67*,    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## spyworm67

> *spyworm67*,    ,


 ,   :Smilie: 
     ?  :Smilie: 
 ...   4    .       8000     25% ...    ? 2000  8000?

----------


## .

,  
  4     ,

----------


## spyworm67

> ,  
>   4     ,


... ..   ,    "       , "         ?
(  )

----------


## .

> "       , "         ?


 ,    ,

----------


## spyworm67

> ,    ,


.. ...
 ,       ?
   .               ?

----------


## .

.        +      .



> 


   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## spyworm67

> .        +      .
>    ,




 ..      :Smilie:

----------


## spyworm67

..    :Smilie: 

 2 ...

     ...     ...             ....
      ?

----------

! ,, 15%    -     9   ,   ,      ???

----------


## .

> ...     ...             ....
>       ?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...13&postcount=3
 -     .      ,    . , ,   



> ,, 15%    -     9   ,   ,      ???


    9     ,       ?      9

----------

,      ,  ,    .   :
 1 .     - 2577,  2 . , .120=.140=2577.  3 .     (.080) - 1143, .120=0 (.130  1.  .140  2 . = 2577-2577), .130=1143
     2577,           !!!     1434,      1143.
 ,  -  ,     :    2577,   1143,   3720,   " "  :Smilie: )
, ,   " " ?

----------


## Larik

> -     .      ,    .


    .

----------

> 2577,           !!!     1434,      1143.
>  ,  -


.     .
  ,      ,    ,  ( )   1143-2577=-1434.

----------


## .

!  15% 1  1960 ..,   3  135000 .,   , /    20000 .    160 . (200000,8%),   - 2800 (2000014%- ),   - (135000 - 160 - 2800)  15% = 19806 . ?

----------

> 15% 1  1960 ..,   3  135000 .,   , /    20000 .    160 . (200000,8%),   - 2800 (2000014%- ),   - (135000 - 160 - 2800)  15% = 19806 . ?


,           .

----------


## Sarov

,  -1151085 ()    -1152017       ?

----------


## .

> ,           .


    ?

----------

* .*, 



> ?


  ,     .

----------

*Sarov*, 



> ,  -1151085 ()   -1152017       ?


  .     .

----------


## .

...

----------


## Sarov

-1151085        ()? !        :Embarrassment:

----------

*Sarov*, 



> -1151085        ()?


    .
 , .?    /   ?

----------


## Sarov

> *Sarov*, 
>     .
>  , .?    /   ?


..     .
    ? , , ,    ?      ...

----------


## Larik

> ...


     .
       .

----------


## Sarov

> .
>        .


  ...  ..   ,     .   -  ?

----------

*Sarov*, 



> ?


.1   
.2 26.2


> , , ,    ?


,   -, ,  -  ,    .


> -  ?


    .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sarov

**, !

----------


## Sarov

*-1151058*
   1     :
  001:
      (  50) (      ,     , ,     ,    ,   () ) - 10;
      (      ,     , ,     ,    ,   () ),           , - 50

.     10-  50- ?

----------


## Larik

10

----------


## Sarov

*Larik*, !

----------


## Sarov

2.2  -1151058            .      .

----------


## Larik

...

----------


## Sarov

1-   -1152017 ?   :Embarrassment: 
  ?

----------


## Larik



----------


## bn

6%. 
 :

     20 ,   (    ) 11 .

 ,     ?

   ,     ,    ?

----------


## .

*Larik*, ,    .

----------


## .

*bn*,       ,

----------


## bn

*.*,  .

----------


## Fanni

9 .2008?    ,       .

----------



----------


## Ulianka

> ,      ,


    12,5 .  ,,?
  17,28 .  ,?

?!

----------


## .

> ?!


 .      ,

----------


## .

! , ,        ,     ,   2.1   1151058  ?..

----------


## .

,  .     15 ,      2.1

----------


## .

15    :Frown:

----------

,   ,    ,   .

 1 .    18533 ( . 080).   .

       4948.   120    18533   . 140      13585 (18533-4948).   .

 9       9845. !     . 120?  ,  (  . 130 -   . 140
    ),   
.120= 18533-13585=4948  ..    9   . 080 = 9845,   9        9845-4948=4897. ?

----------

* .*, 


> 15


   ,    .

** , . 
    ,  .   ,    18533 - 9845 = 8688.

----------


## vika-s

-

----------

*vika-s*,   .
  .80
"                20   ,     ()  -   20-  ,   ,      ().     ,     ,          ,        (    )."

----------


## vika-s

**, 
  ,         ,      ()

----------

, ...     ...           ?

----------


## .

**,         :Frown:      ,     ?

----------


## squid

!

 :Baby:  

    (   9  ) - 100 000
   - 500     1500  ,   - 2000

 :Embarrassment: 

 - 100 000 * 6% = 6000 
.  - 6000/2 = 3000

 6000 - 2000 = 4000

 :
060 - 100 000
080 - 6000
110 - 2000
120 - -
130 - 4000
140 - -

  ?  :Cool:

----------


## Larik



----------

...
       ,                  ().   ,      ,      ( )...
 !

----------


## squid

Larik, ,   !   :Wow:  
 :Dezl:

----------

> !
> 
>  
> 
>     (   9  ) - 100 000
>    - 500     1500  ,   - 2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


          6,        ,       , .   120          ,   1. 1.,  2.1., .   120    2. ,    130 (4000-2000-2000)   , .     , .     ,       (       ,            ).

----------


## Larik

,       ,   ,    ....     ,  0.

----------


## squid

6   ...   :Wink: 

P.S.
,

----------

> ,       ,   ,    ....     ,  0.


      , ,  - ,     ,        100. ,   3 .,  ,      4 . ,     ,       0,     .

----------


## squid

,       -    .    2005   ,  ...

----------


## squid

> , ,  - ,     ,        100. ,   3 .,  ,      4 . ,     ,       0,     .


 ,      ...   .   ? 

   -  0,  "",      .

  -     . (      ,    )

----------


## Larik

,  ,     .     .
  . 
     .    ?

----------


## .

> , ,  - ,


,    ,      
,       ,          :Smilie: 
*squid*,

----------

*squid*, 


> .


       .

----------


## squid

,           ,     (      ()).

  - 1985
     ,      "" ,     .    ~ 3     "" ,   . , , .

----------


## Larik

*squid*,      1932     ,  966 - .  .

----------


## squid

?    2576 + 1288 ?     http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...4#post51787204 .  -  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*squid*,    .     9

----------


## Larik

> *squid*,    .     9

----------


## squid

,   ,      :Stick Out Tongue: 

 !  :Big Grin:

----------

, ,        ,    "     "?

----------


## .

? ? ?

----------

-

----------



----------


## Yuly

,  .    15%.    9 .         030. :Redface:    ,    1%.    .
010   2732688
020   2607458 
120   13790

----------

,       (),          (),      . ,       ,        .          ?

----------

*Yuly*,  .030   .
1.      ** .
2.  ,        **     .

----------

,      1   1  2008,           .  -1152017  9 . ?

----------

> ,      1   1  2008,           .  -1152017  9 . ?


.

----------

> .


!

----------

> .


   ,      (1   1 )  ?    -    ?  . 
2)       3     -     , ?
3)  -            ?

    !!!!

----------

(  ),  3    .         ,         . 

 3    .    , ,   ?
   "       ?

   -     ?

----------


## .

!      ,   -    . , ,        /     ,   /  ?  /  20000 .,    17400?

----------


## .

> ,       (),          ()


 ,          ?     ?



> 3     -     , ?


 



> -           ?


 



> 3    .


         .    ,    



> , ,        /     ,

----------

> ,          ?     ?
> 
> 
>          .    ,


 !

----------


## Yuly

, .    , .  .  .

----------


## ErWolf

,       .
  .


 6%
   2008.

5220    3 , ( 1   2   )   6%  313,2 
.   313,2 . 
*    3 

010        5220
060         5220
080          313
110         0
130         313
  ? ?*

       .

----------

*ErWolf*,  .

----------

* .*, 


> /     ,   /  ?  /  20000 .,    17400?


,  /    13% 2600 (    ),       .

----------

*, ,  * , 


> (  ),  3    .         ,         .
> 
>  3    .    , ,   ?
>    "       ?
> 
>    -     ?


       3- ,    .     .  ?    ? - ? 

    .


*.*,    .  :Embarrassment:

----------

-  .  .  "" 40 .     2-   07  09  ?? .    - 1800/.

----------


## ErWolf

** *030* *313*,    *060*    ?

----------


## .



----------

> ,     .        .  ().    ,    -.


       ,

----------

> 


 ?

----------

(-)  .!  !
    . , ,      ...

__ 1.     "" ( )         3 . (9 ) 2008.,   ,        " -"?

  ,    (    4632)  "",    ... (,   "", ...)          .

       10.06.2008  -3-6/275@...

__ 2.    ,   ,    ?



__ 3.      10.06.2008  -3-6/275@  ..   ?

__ 4.            .3 . 80  ? 
..,         (.3, . 80 : "  ()         ( ,  )  .    . ....")  ,                " -" ?

__ 4.   "  ( )"           3 . 2008?  

(  "*  (* )"      . 4 . 80 : "         (),   ( ,  )  .*  (* )")

 ,   ,    __ 4 "", 

__ 5. , -...     http://www.klerk.ru/files/blanks/187...16-2008-Q1.xls    " " ( ,    , "-")?

 .

.    :



> [CENTER][B]* 5.     :*[LIST=1][*]          .  Ė1152016






> [SIZE="3"]
> 
>  ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?



 ,   
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?121927

(20.09.2007 
-1152016            )

   :

1.  "KND-1152016-2008-Q1.xls ()" (: http://www.klerk.ru/files/blanks/187...16-2008-Q1.xls) --  ,  . , .,      .   -  ...
   , ?

  --

 -- 2.    KND-1152016-howto-2008-Q1.doc ()

(: http://www.klerk.ru/files/blanks/187...to-2008-Q1.doc)

--    :

" .     

ERROR 404,   !
 -   ,      ."

.,       (            ),    ,  ..     ?

  ,  ...

----------

> ,  . , .,      .   -  ...
>    , ?


**, -      ,     .    .

----------


## .

,   .
     -

----------

, ,  . .

----------

> ,   .


, .,  ,   .




> -


.,     ,   ,            (  ),      ,   ? ?

 ,  .  ,    ...

----------


## .

> (  )


  .   .

----------

, .,    :yes:

----------


## Larik

...

----------

, ,      , ..      .         10 .      ,        ,             .      .   ,  .      :Wink:

----------

׸  ?

----------

?   ,   ,     100        .         ,    ,    :Wow:

----------

2007    (15%) 10 000,0.
    (1%) 30 000,0.      5 000,0
       min             (  030) ?
 30 000 - 5 000    30 000 - 10 000 ?

----------


## SHLA MIMO

-     28      ,             -     ?

----------


## vika-s

> 2007    (15%) 10 000,0.
>     (1%) 30 000,0.      5 000,0
>        min             (  030) ?
>  30 000 - 5 000    30 000 - 10 000 ?


30 000-5 000

----------

vika-s,  !

----------


## .

!

----------


## .

> -     28      ,             -     ?


        ,   .
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?119606

----------

> 100        .


. (_ 80 .3 _ )




> ,        ,


_ 80 .3  , _ :
   ()    . 
(. 3  .    30.12.2006 N 268-)

----------

> . (_ 80 .3 _ )
> 
> 
> 
> _ 80 .3  , _ :
>    ()    . 
> (. 3  .    30.12.2006 N 268-)


 ,           -   , ..        .
 :Confused: ?

----------


## .

**,   .

----------

,      :Frown:

----------

..         ,         20 ,       22  27.10.08,      ,           :Smilie: )  :Smilie: ))   , .

----------


## .

> ..        ,


       ,           20 . 
 :Wink:

----------

> ,           20 .


        ,  1 2008., 

    ,   ...        1000       5000 .,

----------


## .

> ,


   ,        .
        ,   .

----------

> ,        .
>         ,   .


      ...    -       -             .

----------


## .

,    :Smilie:

----------

> ,


  ...       - ,      -      :Smilie:

----------


## .

,

----------


## .

.19.7 .        ,       .

----------


## Ulianka

> .      ,


!       ,    .
   ))
  ,       10  ,  2      .     .-      2 ?   2 ?


       ?  ?        ?

----------


## .

> ?


  119

----------


## Olga2309

:
   15%,    / ,   , ..   . 
     ?    ?

----------


## .

> ?


      - ? 



> ?

----------


## Olga2309

!     .      ?

----------


## .

?   ,

----------


## Jktus

, ,  :   -,   110,  ,         9     ? ,       ?      .

----------

*Jktus*, 15?   4,  .110 "".

----------


## Jktus

:Smilie:     ,   ...  ...   , ,      ,       :Big Grin: .    :yes:  :

----------


## IvanDusha

!
   6%.      :
010 = 124258
060 = 124258
070 = 6
080 = (124258 * 6%) = 7456	
       :
110 = 3864
120 = 4756
     080     50%,  
130 = (7456/2 - 4756) = -1028 .    ""
(1)     080       50 % ???
140 = (4756 - (7456/2)) = 1028

(2)   ?
(3)      22.10,       ?
  !

----------


## Jktus

:      ,  1    6200    8200.    ,      1  -1538;  2-9963;  9 -1055.  ?  1055-930 (  1 .),           :Smilie:       1538  1  8425  .         3    8425,      ,       .

----------


## .

> 110 = 3864


 .         9 , ..  2898.



> 130 = (7456/2 - 4756) = -1028 .    ""


   - .    ,   7456      50%.      ,     ?  :Embarrassment: 
,    ,    .    
*Jktus*,    .     ,     ,   .

----------


## Jktus

""  ,   3       9     1055 .    9963 (1538  1     )

----------


## Jktus

:yes:   :Smilie:

----------


## IvanDusha

*.*   !
:
080 = 7456	
110 = 2898
120 = 4756
130 = (7456 - 2898 - 4756) = -198 .    ""
140 = (4756 - (7456 - 2898) ) = 198
 ? 



> 9 , ..  2898.


 ,             . 3864?
               1/4   .. 2/4   . ?

----------


## .

> . 3864?


 



> 1/4   .. 2/4   . ?

----------


## IvanDusha

*.*  !

----------


## Natalli

!  .    ( )    .     2008 .       .       ,          ,   ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


   (        )  .



> ,          ,

----------

.      ()  .
  2      040    ,     010 -    9   - 54 000 .
   , , ,  ,   040   .
 ?
 ,     040:  :     ...
 .

----------


## Larik

6%    .

----------


## Klx

/   -    3 . -   2 :       ?      ?

----------


## .

.       ,   ,

----------


## Klx

(, ,   ) -    ?   ?     :Wow:

----------


## Klx

- ?

----------


## .

.     ,      -    10 ,      :Smilie: 
       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Klx

.   -    .       (    ,  ) -    ?

----------


## .

,    
       .         .             ,      ,

----------


## Klx



----------

! , : ,  ""+,   2008   100 . .      .      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Lisichkina

-                  ?  (6%),      .

----------


## Irina.

, ,  ,         15%.
   6 .   041 ()   117 227.
 9 .  :
010 - 2 106 963
020 - 2 102 589
040 - 4374
050 - ?
060 - ?
070 - 15
080 - ?

   , ..  . 
      :-(
    ?           .   ?

----------


## .

> -                  ?  (6%),      .

----------

> 6 .   041 ()   117 227.
>  9 .  :
> 010 - 2 106 963
> 020 - 2 102 589
> 040 - 4374


050 
060 4374
080 656
100 
120 
130 656
140 
150 
   .010, 020   9 ,    .


> ?           .   ?


     1%  . ,     .080.

----------


## Irina.

, ,   9 .
     050.

 , .
   .

----------


## Lisichkina

*.*, .  -     ?               .    ,      ,            ...

----------


## Irina.

.

       ,      ?
     ?
40101 810 8 000000 10041

----------

*Irina.*, 



> ,      ?


.


> ?


,  ,    , .     .

----------


## _z

,       ,                 .                    .   1    ,        :No:        ?

----------

120   6%
1 
 080 - 25740,00 
 130 - 25740,00  


2 
 080 - 103553,00
 120 - 25740,00
 130 - 77813,00 

3
 080 - 223655,00
 110 - 4477,00
 120 - 77813,00  77813,00+25740,00?

----------


## .

> ,       ,


     .   .  ,       ,

----------


## .

> 120 - 77813,00  77813,00+25740,00?


 77813,00+25740,00

----------


## _z

1   130 - 300 
 2      120 - 300
 130 
 140 - 300
          , .   ,   120    300   ?

----------


## .

120  0.

----------


## NuB

.    15%.
   ,   (        .)    ().               .     .  ( )?

----------


## .



----------


## NuB

!

----------

120    6%           ?

----------


## .

.  ,       ,

----------


## ""

,   ???

----------

